# fw fishing around milton area



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in the milton area, I've fished in various places around here but I was hoping I could get some recommendations from people as to where to go. I'm not looking for eating-sized fish, but am more interested in a variety of species just for sampling (catch and release) purposes. Most of what I like to do could be considered microfishing since I use small baits/lures and tiny hooks.

I do have a small river boat, but I prefer to bank fish when I can since it's a much simpler process. I usually only fish for an hour or two because of my schedule, so I don't get to take the boat out as much as I'd like anyhow.

I've fished a little on pond creek, around carpenters park, and a few backwaters and sloughs in the area.

Any recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I can only guess you are targeting freshwater species due to the locations you have tried. But if you want to try for a few saltwater species, you can start with Redfish. 
*1 :* Just fish at the Blackwater river bridge on hwy-90 going into Milton. Go down as if going to the boat ramp, but park beside the bridge (North-east-side). Fish on bottom with cut-mullet, blue crabs or live bait. Best time is about 2 hours into the high-tide, and right as the tide is turning out. Reason being, at high tide, the water is brackish there. Plenty of slot there. Never caught nor seen Reds over slot there, not to say someone hasn't, but you never know until you fish it. May even hook up with some nice catfish. 
*2 :* Try the old oyster pile. Aka: the Bagdad boat landing, shell pile and Bagdad Racquetball club. Fish the same way, cut mullet, blue crabs, live bait, pinfish. Now this is the kicker here, try worms and/or crickets for bream, use worms, or your favorite bait for mullet, plastics or lures for bass. The mullet hole is about 10-20yds to your right from the wooden boat dock there. Fish it about 6-10' depending on tide level. 
*3 :* Back on Hwy90E, the smaller bridge going East. At the Old Reggie's Restaurant. Fish either side, and right beside the pilings. Fish deep with red-worms and crickets. Hand sized bream there, also mullet on the red-worms. But to be totally honest, the bream and mullet are there to eat the pigeon shit as it falls from the bridge spans. Rock Pigeons nest under that bridge, and give the fish an unlimited supply of food. But since you "catch and release", you'll be good. 
g/l


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would go google map blackwater forest areas where the creeks are. Wade the creeks with your micros and go to town. Bass and bream are plentiful. Carry a set up w/ some weight to get into the deep holes in the bends of the river.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the ideas guys. Jason I have been up and down coldwater and juniper creek a little bit, but mostly using a dipnet and seine. Will be interesting to try it microfishing. With all the rain we've had the last few weeks and the bay being all gross I figured the rivers can't be much better, but it's been a while so maybe they've cleared up. Guess I need to check the river level site.

Curdog- thanks for the ideas. I fished a little bit over there near the boat launch on BW and got a few little largemouths but that was it. Didn't spend much time though. I do like the idea of just bottom fishing and hanging out.

I've launched at oyster pile several times but have never considered fishing there, so I look forward to giving it a try.

I was looking at how to get access there by reggies but with all the construction they've been doing I wasn't sure if it was still accessible. I guess I just need to spend a little more time down there.

Right now I'm holding off till I get some 2lb fluorocarbon and some #22-24 fly hooks in.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

jetajockey said:


> I was looking at how to get access there by reggies but with all the construction they've been doing I wasn't sure if it was still accessible.


You're good. Construction is over there. They have/had a dirt road going on either side to the bridge to the water. Should be easy access there. May consider 4wd, just in case? There will be private property concerns on the Reggie's side. But you can slide a small jon boat or kayak in on the opposite (west) side, and you'll be in business. Back when I was a kid, we used to catch crappie in the run. Maybe they're still there? g/l


----------

